
All hail the absurd joy of Eurovision - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/11/opinions/eurovision-what-europe-needs-james-ball-intl/index.html
======
reaperducer
Yes. Tens of thousands of people getting together in the spirit of
competition, national unity, and music. How absurd.

What most Americans don't realize is that some major music comes out of
Eurovision. Celene Dion, ABBA, Olivia Newton-John, among others.

CNN should explain Eurovision to Americans, rather than ridicule it. No wonder
CNN can't figure out why its ratings and credibility are in the toilet.

~~~
richliss
In the UK we have embraced Eurovision and Europe by importing Ireland's finest
to sarcastically comment on it and ridicule it since 1971.

Terry Wogan was made for Eurovision: [https://youtu.be/_Ll-
_cPNRAk](https://youtu.be/_Ll-_cPNRAk)

If you like People of Earth check out Don the White choking on camera at 3:03
in that clip.

Once Terry stepped down someone had the bright idea to keep it Irish with
Graham Norton. Combine him + Brits getting drunk whilst watching and
commenting on Twitter = Comedy Gold.

[https://youtu.be/Xl-lXcQS__8](https://youtu.be/Xl-lXcQS__8) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA6i9YXjGTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA6i9YXjGTQ)

Game of Thrones fans can check out host Euron Greyjoy at 0:51.

